# Goat Toys and amusements



## alba (May 18, 2009)

I  notice goats love jumping around on tree stumps and fallen trees. 
I would love to see pictures of what your goats do to amuse themselves.


----------



## Chirpy (May 18, 2009)

I just posted this on another thread but here's for my Nigis:












Their most favorite place to be is on top of the rabbit hutch you can see back on the right of the first picture.

I have wooden spools in with my dairy goats also but no pictures right now.

Here is a little bench that my Alpine kids love to be on:






It's kinda hard to see but there are two 5 gln. buckets on either end as "legs" with a 2x10 board attached to them.  I had to tie it to the fence as it would tip over when the kids would leap off it and going tearing off somewhere.


----------



## alba (May 18, 2009)

They are just adorable! I want to pick them up and squeeze them.


----------



## Thistlefield (May 18, 2009)

Here is one of my LaMancha wethers playing on the goat's picnic table.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 18, 2009)

wow another great goatie pic.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (May 18, 2009)

Beautiful goats!


----------



## Kute Kitten (May 18, 2009)




----------



## wynedot55 (May 18, 2009)

kutes you dont want no goaties.they are a big headache.


----------



## Cajunsamoan (May 18, 2009)

That's true! They are a headache.  But they are so cute you just gotta love them.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 18, 2009)

Cajunsamoan said:
			
		

> That's true! They are a headache.  But they are so cute you just gotta love them.


Shhh, I haven't got the chick run done or the greenhouse in the garden or the trivet order I just got or the clipart/stenciling in the livingroom done yet.


----------



## Kute Kitten (May 18, 2009)

Wyne, I really like goats though. Mom, could we get a goat or two?


----------



## wynedot55 (May 18, 2009)

just dont get a crazy billy goat.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 18, 2009)

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> Wyne, I really like goats though. Mom, could we get a goat or two?


You know those guidelines you need to meet before we will talk more about getting a horse? They apply to goats too.


----------



## RedStickLA (May 19, 2009)

Mine really like to play on the sofa 






















Mitzi


----------



## Thistlefield (May 19, 2009)

That first photo of that adorable little goatie!   New hovercraft goat!


----------



## alba (May 19, 2009)

Look, up in the sky. It's a bird, it's a plane. NO 
It's super goatie.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (May 19, 2009)

Goats in the house... My mom would kill me if I did that. 

Adorable goaties!


----------



## Cajunsamoan (May 19, 2009)

RedStickLA, those are great action shots.  Mine always come out fuzzy if the goats are moving at all.  Maybe it's time to upgrade the camera.


----------



## Chirpy (May 19, 2009)

RedStickLA - I love those pictures... especially the fist one with that flying goat!


----------



## m.holloway (May 19, 2009)

what kind of goats are they? They are so cute. They even look small then my golden reitver Sadie!


----------



## wynedot55 (May 19, 2009)

ive seen it all now high flying goaties.


----------



## Thistlefield (May 19, 2009)

wynedot..I'm sure your old billy goat would fly like that if you brought him indoors to play on the couch!     hee hee


----------



## wynedot55 (May 19, 2009)

my billy goat loves to jump fences.the sorry devil wont stay put.so i have to put him on a chain so he will stay put.if he is loose he bothers my mom.


----------



## freemotion (May 19, 2009)

I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats. I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats. I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats. I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats. I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats. I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats. I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats. I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats. I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats. I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats. I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats. I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats. I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats. I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats. I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats. I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats. I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats. I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats. I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats. I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats. I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats. I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats. I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats. I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats................


----------



## Cajunsamoan (May 19, 2009)

Please let me know if this works for you.  I can't seem to talk myself out of babies.  It's a good thing I don't have a buck right now.  I started with two goats and am now at 13.  My youngest babies are six months old now and I am having new baby withdrawals.


----------



## Chirpy (May 19, 2009)

freemotion said:  





> I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats. I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats. I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats. I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats. I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats. I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats. I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats. I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats. I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats. I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats. I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats. I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats. I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats. I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats. I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats. I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats. I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats. I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats. I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats. I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats. I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats. I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats. I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats. I will not buy more baby goats.  I will not buy more baby goats................


Yah, right!  Let us know how that works out for you!


----------



## freemotion (May 19, 2009)

AAAAARRRRRRGH!!!!!  Now I want more baby goats AND a leather sofa!!!!


----------



## RedStickLA (May 20, 2009)

*Thanks Yall!*

Sandis picture caught in mid air leaping off the sofa is one of my absolute favorite picturesIt just makes you smile! 

*Thistlefield , alba, Chirpy and wynedot55 *Yes Goats can fly!  

*GrassFarmerGalloway* I am The Mama so I can have goats in the house because I am the one that cleans up after them!  

*Cajunsamoan*Yes, Those little boogers are defiantly hard to take pictures of cause they never stay still!   I love taking picturesand the goats ARE the most challenging to get a good shot of.  I love my camera its a Nikon D80. My husband gave it to me for my birthday and it takes great pictures. 

*m.holloway*They are Nigerian Dwarf Dairy Goats.  Full grown the does are between 18 to 21 inches at the withers. I LOVE them! 



			
				freemotion said:
			
		

> AAAAARRRRRRGH!!!!!  Now I want more baby goats AND a leather sofa!!!!


Sorry freemotion! 

Mitzi


----------



## m.holloway (May 20, 2009)

well I guess I'll go for the nigerian dwarf!!!! How far are you from Inverness, Fl.    But I really do like them so I think I'll start reading up on them.   oh do we have goat smiles??????


----------



## Griffin's Ark (May 20, 2009)

Here are two girls we got yesterday.  We bought Momma also but she went to the dairy goat pen and gave us 40 oz. of milk this morning.  They are Oberhasli/Saanen with a little Kiko for parasite resitance.  I built a playground for the small goats!






Chris


----------



## wynedot55 (May 20, 2009)

those are some cute goaties.


----------



## Kindred farm (May 21, 2009)

Griffin,  What do you mean by "a little Kiko for parasite resistance"?  Are the Kikos really more resistant?


----------



## Griffin's Ark (May 21, 2009)

Kindred farm said:
			
		

> Griffin,  What do you mean by "a little Kiko for parasite resistance"?  Are the Kikos really more resistant?


Everything that I have read and everyone that I have talked to that has Kikos says the same thing, they are more resistant to parasites and disease.  I guess I am about to find out!

Chris


----------



## Pipit (May 24, 2009)

I get my babies next week.  They'll be about 3 weeks old then.  Looking at those pics...I can't wait!

I'm the one always wanting critters and my DH saying no.  This time he surprised me by building a pen and goat house before even telling me he was getting me two babies!  What a guy!

Do goats play with toys, like balls?


----------



## zatsenoughcritters4me (May 24, 2009)

my goats have several favorite toys, picnic tables..boxes..












 and my husbands car.


----------



## freemotion (May 24, 2009)

When I was a teen, our baby goats would jump all over my horse.  Boy, she hated that!  Couldn't have a nice afternoon nap in peace.  They would climb on any available object, too, and launch themselves onto her back, which sent her running with little muddy hoofprints on her white pinto back and sides!


----------



## nightshade (May 29, 2009)

Chirpy that is so cool I bet my Nubians would love something like that! I will have to add a goat play ground to the must haves at the new farm list.

Ps we need goat smiles yet


----------

